# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Offerte per te studiuar ne Mbreterine e Bashkuar.

## arber x

Per here te pare *Scott's College London* dege e *Universitetit te Halifaxit* ne Amerike ofron mundesine qe Shqiptaret te studiojne ne Mbreterine e Bashkuar me nje oferte speciale. Studime per *Diplome Masteri* ne subjektet ; Biznes, Informatike dhe Turizem
Studime per* Diplome Universitare* ne subjektet e mesiperme si dhe studimin e *Gjuhes Angleze*, Cambridge dhe IELTS. Ne attachment keni me shume informacion ne lidhje me studimet, kohezgjatjen dhe cmimet perkatese. 

Te gjitha diplomat akreditohen nga *Unviersiteti i Halifaxit*ne Amerike dhe jane te njohura ne Amerike, Angli dhe me gjere.

Perfitoni nga kjo oferte, regjistrimet fillojne me date 15 Prill 06 . Nese keni pyetje ne lidhje me aplikimet na shkruani dhe ne do tju japim nje informacion me te detajuar. 

Personi i kontaktit per regjistrimet - Alketa Ceci; Zyra e Pranimit dhe e Regjistrimit; Scott's College London.


Alketa Ceci Scott's College London
37- 39; 46 Oxford Street; London

Tel: 0044 2074375611; 

fax  0044 2074375612; 

mob- 00447909631312. 

Email: alketaceci@gmail.com

----------


## arber x

Nese ju jeni te interesuar, ose njihni persona qe jane te interesuar te studiojne ne Angli, kjo eshte nje mundesi shume e mire. Jo vete nje mundesi studimi por 
dhe nje eksperience e re dhe shume e mire. 

Nese doni me shume informacion mund ti drejtoheni personit te autorizuar per kete pune, por dhe mua gjithashtu. Do te perpiqem tju ndihmoj me sa me shume informacion qe mundem.

----------

